# Newbie (sort of)



## WSteinhoff (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello

I am looking to get more into breeding show birds and showing them. I am 17 and have raised pigeons since I was 11 along with a parrot, finches, chickens, and I have raised and released wild baby birds that have been abandoned by their parents. So I have had some experience with raising birds. I started with homing pigeons and have since then had Indian fantails, English trumpeters, egyptian swifts, and more homers. Over the years I've lost my fantails, my trumpeters, and one of my swifts. A few years ago one of my fantails got sick and the other got caught in a large gust of wind and got blown into the side of the barn hard enough to make it go into a seizure and die. I guess his large tail got caught in the wind. Then one of my swifts died after we had a really bad winter a couple of years ago when the temperature consistently stayed below zero for several weeks at a time. Then recently my trumpeter tried to lay her first egg and it got stuck and was bad enough that we couldn't make it to the vet in time. Then one of my homers died of old age recently. 

I still have a swift and 6 homers but I am wanting to replace the ones I've lost with some more show-type birds. I showed one year at the county fair with my swifts, trumpeter, and homers and won champion, best of show, best of class, first place, and third place but I've never done more than that. 

I am also looking to get into breeding after I get some new show pairs. I've never done breeding, my parents never wanted any eggs to hatch other than to use them for meat. My dad and I have been talking about getting into breeding for the enjoyment and the experience but also to make some money. 

I've been doing a lot of research on both breeding and showing. Also some types of pigeons that I'd like to get. I figured it'd also be good to talk to some people with experience with these things though. So if anyone has some advice on what to do I'd really appreciate it.

~Will


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Find a club or show in your area. Talk to breeders of the breed you are interested in.


----------

